# more pics of 5-door A3



## I love pizza (Feb 8, 2003)

Not sure if you've seen these yet? The second pic may be more new Allroad than A3, but thought I'd post it anyway. Again, the A3 5 door that was promised to look stylistically different than the A3 3 door hatch, is NO DIFFERENT AT ALL







Naturally, these are not anything real so take them for what their worth.
Phil


























_Modified by I love pizza at 10:16 AM 12-1-2003_


----------



## VenomSLC (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: more pics of 5-door A3 (I love pizza)*

If that first one is real, and it comes here with 2.0TDI and quattro we will be all over it. If it is allroad maybe not so much.


----------



## Wolf_GTI (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: more pics of 5-door A3 (I love pizza)*

I think that I'm gradually warming to the idea of the 5 door version,... BUT Audi needs to make the 2 door available as well.


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: more pics of 5-door A3 (I love pizza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I love pizza* »_








_Modified by I love pizza at 10:16 AM 12-1-2003_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8 nut (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: more pics of 5-door A3 (I love pizza)*

That is one nice car. Personally I would probably choose the 5 door, but I think Audi should offer the 3 door as well. From a manufacturer's standpoint, it probably makes the most sense to offer the 5 door only. Look at the Golf; the 3 door is all but dead, available on the basic of most basic Golfs only (unless you get the GTI). The Ford Focus hatchback started life in North America as a 3 door and was joined by the 5 door a short time later.


----------



## Schekin (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: more pics of 5-door A3 (I love pizza)*

Give that allroad version a TDI and I'll take two!


----------



## Tadd (Mar 11, 2003)

*Re: more pics of 5-door A3 (I love pizza)*

Yeah.. I think the 3-door should be offered in America as well. . .


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: more pics of 5-door A3 (Tadd)*

Did anyone see the pic that was on p54 of January 2004 R&T? It doesn't look like either of the photochopped photos posted here. The belt line is much higher.


----------

